# Gateway laptop overheating



## Exedis (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey, i have a gateway laptop mt3707

It works well but it overheats CONSTANTLY, i would get a laptop cooler but the problem is that the fan is on the side of the laptop, not the bottom.
Once in a while my laptop will randomly BSOD because my fan cannot keep up or is not strong enough to cool the dual processors.

My question is, does anyone know anyway i can get my laptops fan to work harder or any external fan that i can attach to the side of my laptop to increase the fan performance. Im going to college and i cant afford for a BSOD to happen in the middle of writing an important paper or when im researching for a project.


Thanks for your time :grin:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi Exedis,

yes, you are correct. it can be overheating but BSODs can be caused by some other things too. I suggest you observe your temps first. Get NHC or Speedfan to monitor your temps. Constantly check the temps to give you an idea how high they are when a BSOD happens.

one thing you can try is to get a can of air and shoot some thru the vents and heatsink. that will blow off dust and other particles that obstruct your heatsink. best way is if you can open the laptop up so you can clean the insides and reapply the thermal compound between the CPU and heatsink.

BSOD can be RAM related too. so best if you can test your RAM as well. Get Memtest86+ (see link on my sig below) and burn the ISO image into a CD. To start the diagnostics, simply boot from the CD. You may have to change boot order in BIOS to be able to boot from the CD drive.


----------



## Exedis (Apr 29, 2008)

Im 100% sure its overheating which causes the BSODs because it often BSODs when im running multiple apps. After the restart the side vent (where my fan is pushing out all the hot air) feels extremely hot. Ive only had the laptop for a year or so, so i dont think its because of dust. But ill give it a try

Have you heard of any external cooling ideas for fans located on a side instead of the bottom. Or how much do you think it would cost to have a computer repair store to look at it.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Exedis said:


> Im 100% sure its overheating which causes the BSODs because it often BSODs when im running multiple apps. After the restart the side vent (where my fan is pushing out all the hot air) feels extremely hot. Ive only had the laptop for a year or so, so i dont think its because of dust. But ill give it a try
> 
> Have you heard of any external cooling ideas for fans located on a side instead of the bottom. -- sorry, no idea well except for the cooling pad.
> Or how much do you think it would cost to have a computer repair store to look at it. -- depends on the shops, i guess. some charge you $30 to $50 just for looking at it (and running diagnostics).


----------



## Exedis (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks alot for your help, ill try this stuff out


----------

